# FS:  HEAD Big Easy (snow blade) 94cm



## skijay (Oct 30, 2005)

I am selling my HEAD "Big Easy" snow blades that I purchased last year.  From what I was told that these were the 04/05 model. They are 94CM in length.  Construction woodcore-torsionbox,  They have  Tyrolia SP100 ski bindings, DIN range Z 2, 5-10, bootsole range: 263 - 391mm (equals approx.  MP 22.5 - 35). They are demo style bindings and can be adjusted for you by a ski shop.  I have used these 7 times and they do have some wear. Overall they are in very good condition.  Last year I decided I wanted snow blades with bindings, so I bought these.  I then decided I wanted skis, so I bought some Salomon 1080’s, so these need to go.  I am looking for $175 or b/o. I do have the original box.  Check them out on HEAD’s website.  PM me if want additional pictures.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 2, 2005)

A transition for the skijay...entering into the world of big skis again, eh?  :wink:

I remember skiing with you on those skis.  Yes, I still have my shorty skis and love them.  Lots of fun!


----------



## skijay (Nov 28, 2005)

Sold!


----------



## stretchtech (Dec 10, 2005)

*sweet*

r they still for sale because if they are i am definately interested. thanks.


----------

